# Power Query - Changing Source



## canefan17 (Sep 30, 2019)

Right now I've set up the query to pull form a folder.

However, I'd like to move the files to a different folder/location.  So I went ahead and did that.

Then I went into query editor and double clicked on "Source" under applied steps.  I changed it to the new folder and hit "OK."

I get this error though...

*An error occurred in the ‘Sample File’ query. Expression.Error: There weren't enough elements in the enumeration to complete the operation.
Details:
    Table*


----------



## Matt Allington (Oct 1, 2019)

You have to be very careful. Read my article here https://exceleratorbi.com.au/understanding-power-query-combine/


----------



## Craigc3814 (Oct 1, 2019)

You have to change the source on every single query that is connected to your old source. The first reply to your post explains it in great detail but all you have to do is look at all of your queries in the query pane, find the transform from sample file queries, click into those, click that gear icon in that query and update your source there. You have to do it for each query in the transform and sample file folders that show up


----------



## canefan17 (Oct 1, 2019)

Craigc3814 said:


> You have to change the source on every single query that is connected to your old source. The first reply to your post explains it in great detail but all you have to do is look at all of your queries in the query pane, find the transform from sample file queries, click into those, click that gear icon in that query and update your source there. You have to do it for each query in the transform and sample file folders that show up



Wow - that’s good to know. 

I really appreciate it.


----------

